# Add Fallen Leaves To Your Vegetable Garden



## epeavey1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have so many tree's which give me so many leaves. Is it possible to lay all these leaves down on my garden plot wet them down, then cover them with a three layers of newspaper. I was hoping this would help speed up the decomposing of the leaves and also help the very poor soil that I have. Will this work? My soil is very compacted and sandy full of rocks and clay. Any suggestions?


----------



## epeavey1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have so many leaves and would like some suggestions on how to make a leaf mold. Can i use the three bin compost idea to turn the leaves into compost? I was thinking of using fourteen small bales of straw to make the compost piles. Right now I have them in small to medium piles around the front yard. We are surrounded by so many trees and I would really like to turn this into compost for next years garden. Any new ideas would really be helpful.


----------



## epeavey1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm building a leaf mold using bales of straw, after it is done and the leaves are wet down. Should I cover it with a tarp to help speed up the leaves decomposing? Also do I have to turn these piles during the winter months?


----------



## Randy1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I see no one has left a comment or reply on this site for a year. Humm.
Ellen, my experience with leaves from my acre is to let Mother Nature do some of the work. I have about 40 trees of different varieties on about an acre. In the fall, the leaves cover it. I rake a big pile into a shady area on the down slope of the land. I don't do anything else to them until next fall (a year). My experience is that it is not what is at the top of your pile but what is at the bottom of it after a year. Black gold. I use this to cover my garden plots or areas that will become garden plots. Doing this I have a recurring supply of mulch every fall. It is far better than what I can buy.


----------

